# Weihenstephaner Bavarisch Dunkel



## mje1980 (26/7/05)

Sippin on this beer right now. Thought it would be more malty, but still a nice dunkel. I think ( i have a bad memory ) the dunkel at my local german club is Hoffbrau munchen, but, whatever it is, its much more maltier than this beer. I have a dunkel in the keg lagering at the moment ( 98% munich, light and dark, touch of carafa 1, touch of cara aroma ), and am hoping it is more malty than this. Picked it up from dan murphy's in hurstville on the way back from tamworth on the weekend. Will be back at that place for sure, as it had quite a few weihenstephaner brews ( 4 or 5 ), and some other imported beers. 


Just my thoughts on ths beer. 


Dunkel boy, or anyone, you tried this??. What about the other weihenstephaner beers??. Or any good commercial dunkels available in aus???


----------



## crow (26/7/05)

Try the "Korbinian" if you get the chance, a Weihenstephan Dunkelbock (starkbier) Weizen. It is heaven on earth.


----------



## PostModern (5/8/05)

mje1980 said:


> Sippin on this beer right now. Thought it would be more malty, but still a nice dunkel. I think ( i have a bad memory ) the dunkel at my local german club is Hoffbrau munchen, but, whatever it is, its much more maltier than this beer. I have a dunkel in the keg lagering at the moment ( 98% munich, light and dark, touch of carafa 1, touch of cara aroma ), and am hoping it is more malty than this. Picked it up from dan murphy's in hurstville on the way back from tamworth on the weekend. Will be back at that place for sure, as it had quite a few weihenstephaner brews ( 4 or 5 ), and some other imported beers.
> 
> 
> Just my thoughts on ths beer.
> ...



I've tried their hefe. Quite nice.

There's no need to go all the way up to H'ville either. Thirroul Cellars has a pretty good range of imports, and if you don't mind chilling them yourself, Theos at Bulli has a big wall o' imports too.


----------



## mje1980 (5/8/05)

Thirroul cellars, theo's at bulli??

Quick man, give me some directions STAT!! haha. Im a southern gong boy, APR, so im not too sure where those two are, could you please give a thirsty bumpkin from the park some directions??. I will definately be headin up that way soon, and that will be a good excuse to go and see big al too. 

Thanks PostModern, it sucks seeing people on here go on about how they duck down to the local and get exotic beers and stuff, where i get strange looks if i ask for anything other than new, vb or crownies hahaha. My local cellars has a few ( 6 or 7 ) imports, but i can only drink so much boddingtons haha!, and the others are mega swill imports anyway, bitburger, asahi etc.


----------

